# William Perkins on Christ being forsaken of God



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 19, 2019)

... Hence we learn first that religion doth not stand in feeling but in faith: which faith we must have in Christ, though we have no feeling at all: for God oftentimes doth withdraw his grace and favour from his children, that he may teach them to believe in his mercy in Christ then, when they feel nothing less than his mercy. And faith and feeling cannot always stand together; because faith is a subsisting of things which are not seen, & the ground of this hoped for, and we must live by faith, and not by feeling. ...

For the rest of this lengthy extract, see William Perkins on Christ being forsaken of God.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

